# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  ¿Desaparece Nada x aquí?

## Juandi

Aunque ya hay varios hilos que tratan de Nada x Aquí, creo que la importancia del tema merece que se abra uno nuevo para que llame un poco más la atención. Cuando la situación se aclare se cierra este hilo y punto pelota.

Hoy me he desayunado con una mala noticia. En la parrilla de Cuatro para el día de hoy no está programada la emisión de Nada x aquí. 

¿Le estarán buscando otro emplazamiento o esto es el final? Ojalá sea lo primero. 

Si alguien se entera de algo, por favor, comunicádnoslo a todos, preferentemente en este hilo. Gracias de antemano.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## mageek

Es muy extraño porque, como bien dices, en la programación no sale:

http://www.cuatro.com/guia/

En su lugar sale la reemisión del primer capítulo de una serie que estrenaron hace un par de días (gominolas).

Y, por otro lado, el jueves, en la propia web de cuatro, colgaban un vídeo promocionando el programa:

http://www.cuatro.com/videos/index.h....Ves&view=baja

Si habían decidido quitarlo, ¿Porque lo promocionan?

Espero que sea algo puntual. Y que no nos quiten este GRAN programa.

----------


## Sanojeki

Lo único que te puedo decir es que en una revista de programación semanal venía anunciado Nada x aquí, y que harían magia junto con Trancas y Barrancas, del Hormiguero.

----------


## Jocker

Obviamente yo tampoco sé si desaparece Nada x Aquí. Pero es cierto que en la parrilla de hoy nada x aquí desaparece para dar paso a Gominolas. A mi se me ocurren varios motivos; uno de ellos es sin duda que Cuatro a apostado fuertemente por Gominolas, por lo tanto tampoco es de extrañar que repitan los capítulos mas de una vez por semana, pero claro, para repetir algo hay que sacar otro algo, y ese algo es Nada x Aquí ¿por qué? Porque probablemente sea de los programas con menos “share” que Cuatro tenga actualmente en su parrilla (de ahí la reducción de horario)
Otro motivo y creo que este es la raíz del problema, es la prácticamente nula aparición de Piedrahita en el programa. No nos equivoquemos, Yunke puede ser muy bueno en lo suyo, pero comunica menos que un mueble del Ikea, por lo contrario Piedrahita es una persona muy mediática y sabe como comunicar, y no solo eso, sino que a Yunke “solo” lo conocemos nosotros y Piedrahita arrastra montones de personas que le siguen desde que hacia monólogos, y eso significa audiencia. No creo que sea casualidad que al desparecer Piedrahita, desaparece la audiencia.

Salud!

----------


## susilin27

me parece raro que desaparezca el programa pero todo puede ser lo raro que yo he ido a grabar programas y todavia no han salido es decir que los tienen grabados por lo tanto los tienen imagino que emitir. tal vez lo que vaya a ser que lo pongan otro dia tampoco lo se es suposicion pero lo que tengo claro que minimo tienen 3 programas grabados que aun no han sacado a programacion

----------


## queco

Que lo pongan aunque sea a las 4 de la mañana, pero ¡Por Dios! que avisen con tiempo. que ya me encargaré yo de grabarlo.

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

la verdad es que cuatro esta muy mal organizado (en mi opinon)  no es facil llevar una cadena, pero los tres primeros capitulos de nada x aqui de la 3ª temporada, los hicieron de de 16:00 a 18:30. A partir del cuarto los pusieron mas tarde, sin previo aviso, simplemente salio jandro en el hormiguero diciendo que lo habian cambiado de hora, puede que hayan hecho lo mismo?  no lo se pero..  ¡Que no lo quiteen! :(  :( 

Tambien estoy deacuerdo con Jocker, el que mas salero tenia, al que todos deseavamos ver...  era a piedrahita, y nos lo han cambiado por yunque que no es malo pero no es lo mismo

salu2

----------


## susilin27

a mi la verdad y es mi opinion yunke no me gusta o por lo menos en plato se le ven todos los ofectos por dios tenemos que repetir un monton con el recuerdo uno de escapismo que estuvimos 3 horas para que cuadrara

----------


## ign

Parece ser que Cuatro comienza a seguir el mismo camino de otras cadenas como Antena 3 o Tele 5.
Por lo tanto, no sería de extrañar que desapareciese "Nada x aquí" para dar paso a espacios de indudable calidad como "Supermodelo 2007", el glamouroso programa de Boris o la repetición de una serie que seguramente no tenga nada nuevo.

Creo que Cuatro empezó con muy buen pie, pero ha ido degenerando muchísimo. Aún recuerdo la vez que ví un episodio de aquella horrenda serie por la que apostaron, protagonizada por el de "El canto del loco". 

Cualquier cosa por vender, y es que poderoso caballero es don dinero...

----------


## Rafa505

No creo que lo quiten, habían empezado a alargar el programa, a promocionarlo, etc..., será que lo que no tuvo mucha audiencia o éxito fue la serie esa y mirarán audiencias o algo.

----------


## el gran dani

yo pienso que no lo quitan y si lo quitan
valla fastidio ,por que por algo que hechan de magia nos lo van a fastidiar espero que no y que dure por los siglos de los siglos amen jejejejejeje saludos

----------


## susilin27

bueno tengo alguna fuente resulta en esta semana es el aniversario de la cadena entonces a lo mejor por eso han puesto lo de gominolas lo que pasa todavia no se nada referente al programa pero estoy segura que no lo pueden retirar porque si no tirarian 3 programas que ya tienen grabados y enlatados

----------


## swaze

No sería la primera vez que deciden prescindir de capitulos de alguna serie o programa cuando ya los tienen grabados, es mas rentable que poner algo que no cala en el publico.

No se si lo quitaran o no pero lo que esta claro es que el nivel de audiencia de esta temporada ha bajado bastante.

----------


## Juandi

> Otro motivo y creo que este es la raíz del problema, es la prácticamente nula aparición de Piedrahita en el programa. No nos equivoquemos, Yunke puede ser muy bueno en lo suyo, pero comunica menos que un mueble del Ikea, por lo contrario Piedrahita es una persona muy mediática y sabe como comunicar, y no solo eso, sino que a Yunke “solo” lo conocemos nosotros y Piedrahita arrastra montones de personas que le siguen desde que hacia monólogos, y eso significa audiencia. No creo que sea casualidad que al desparecer Piedrahita, desaparece la audiencia.



Las audiencias de los seis programas emitidos durante esta tercera temporada son las siguientes:

1º - (29/09/07): 736.000 espectadores y 6,5% de cuota de pantalla. 
2º - (06/10/07): 509.000 espectadores y 4,7% de cuota. 
3º - (13/10/07): 582.000 espectadores y 4,3% de cuota. 
4º - (20/10/07): 1.022.000 espectadores y un 7,1% de cuota.
5º - (27/10/07): 1.049.000 espectadores y un 7,3% de cuota.
6º - (03/11/07): 946.000 espectadores y 6,4 % de cuota.

Lo que desmantela por completo tu teoría de que la audiencia sube con uno y baja con otro.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## runnerbcn

> me parece raro que desaparezca el programa pero todo puede ser lo raro que yo he ido a grabar programas y todavia no han salido es decir que los tienen grabados por lo tanto los tienen imagino que emitir. tal vez lo que vaya a ser que lo pongan otro dia tampoco lo se es suposicion pero lo que tengo claro que minimo tienen 3 programas grabados que aun no han sacado a programacion





> a mi la verdad y es mi opinion yunke no me gusta o por lo menos en plato se le ven todos los ofectos por dios tenemos que repetir un monton con el recuerdo uno de escapismo que estuvimos 3 horas para que cuadrara





> bueno tengo alguna fuente resulta en esta semana es el aniversario de la cadena entonces a lo mejor por eso han puesto lo de gominolas lo que pasa todavia no se nada referente al programa pero estoy segura que no lo pueden retirar porque si no tirarian 3 programas que ya tienen grabados y enlatados


Hay unas cosas que se llaman signos de puntuación, cuya función es mejorar la comprensibilidad de nuestros textos. Dentro de los signos de puntuación encontramos, entre otros, los puntos (.) y las comas (,), que nos advierten de cuándo hemos de hacer las pausas al leer un texto.

PD: Sin acritud, pero esfuérzate un poco en el futuro. No cuesta nada y hace más amenos e interesantes los mensajes.

Saludos.

----------


## anacrin

Alerta!!
Seamos pacientes señores, a mi tambien me encanta el programa, pero quiza sea algun reajuste de emisiones y horarios.

Por poneros un ejemplo de otra cadena (Antena 3) los lunes noche dan una serie que me agrada, si, la familia Mata.

Llegan las 21.45 y veo anunciado un programa nuevo sobre una ruina de casa o algo asi, me mosquee mucho, pense que poca audiencia, que tal, lo de siempre otra serie que me gusta al garete.

Pero no! este lunes otra vez la vuelven a dar, si el programa ese de la casa en ruinas fue algo puntual. La familia Mata vuelve.

PD Demos tiempo al programa, cadena y web para que nos afirmen que haran con nuestro programa favorito de los sabado noche.

En fin un saludo y yo tambien ansioso por saber algo en claro.

----------


## masineko

Anacrin, yo también sufrí al ver que no daban la familia mata el lunes y ayer nada x aquí, pero supongo que será algo puntual para dar mayor publicidad a gominolas y la gente que no lo haya visto el martes se pueda enganchar, yo tengo esa esperanza y que el sabado que viene vuelvan a dar nada x aquí y en capítulo doble (el que nos deben)   :Wink:

----------


## Jocker

> 1º - (29/09/07): 736.000 espectadores y 6,5% de cuota de pantalla. 
> 2º - (06/10/07): 509.000 espectadores y 4,7% de cuota. 
> 3º - (13/10/07): 582.000 espectadores y 4,3% de cuota. 
> 4º - (20/10/07): 1.022.000 espectadores y un 7,1% de cuota.
> 5º - (27/10/07): 1.049.000 espectadores y un 7,3% de cuota.
> 6º - (03/11/07): 946.000 espectadores y 6,4 % de cuota.
> 
> Lo que desmantela por completo tu teoría de que la audiencia sube con uno y baja con otro.


Siento decirte que esos números no son capaces de desmantelar ninguna teoría Juandi. 
Los números de espectadores, y las cuotas de pantalla en este caso no significan absolutamente nada de nada. 

Esos números lo único que indican es: 
Que empezaron de forma discreta, luego perdieron la forma discreta para convertirse en lamentables, seguido por una leve recuperación de dos capítulos, para seguir cayendo nuevamente asta este fin de semana que ni siquiera a llegado a ser emitido el capitulo que Cuatro tenia programado.

Esos números serian capaces de desmantelar mi teoría si me los comparases con las temporadas en las que Piedrahita tenia un papel destacado en el programa, es decir, con temporadas anteriores y no con esta que su papel es meramente anecdótico. Esos números se comparan entre ellos y no con resultados anteriores, por lo tanto su validez en bastante cuestionable.
Hasta entonces seguiré diciendo que Piedrahita ahora mismo es sinónimo de éxito televisivo, mientras que Yunke no solamente tiene muchísimo menos poder mediático que Piedrahita, sino que está relegado a un papel secundario dentro de su mismo programa, solo hay que verlo.

También tienes que pensar que este programa no está ideado para magos o aficionados a la magia. Está ideado para el publico profano, que es el publico que puede garantizar una buena cuota se Shair. ¿y qué le gusta al publico profano? Evidentemente Piedrahita, no lo digo yo, lo dice su currículum. La gente está cansada de ver a una chica desaparecer en una caja, la gente está cansada de ver una caja atravesada por 50 espadas y luego la chica sale tan feliz......a eso, la gente ya le ha dado explicación hace mucho tiempo, y peor es cuando la gente ya sabe el final del juego antes de que acabe (que es lo que sucede en la actualidad) osea que la chica saldrá enterita y riéndose. La gente quiere ver algo diferente, y esa diferencia la ponía Piedrahita en temporadas anteriores.

No obstante la falta de audiencia también puede ser debida a la falta de magos consagrados en plató, que a fin de cuentas son los que generan audiencia, llámese Sr Rene Lavand llámese Sr Lennart Green.....
En la temporada actual aun no ha pasado ningún mago de este calibre (que no quiere decir que no hallan pasado magos extraordinarios) ¿por qué? ¿falta de presupuesto? ¿quieres que te explique donde acaban los programas sin presupuesto?
Esta temporada se han basado en hacer magia callejera, osea, magia barata. No en cuanto a calidad, pero si en realización. Ahhh!!! y también se han dedicado a emitir los espectáculos que hacían otros en las vegas, mientras que ellos aplaudían (eso siempre lo hacen)

Por otro lado Cuatro a colocado a nada x aquí, prácticamente a la misma hora que “Escenas de Matrimonio” que personalmente me parece bilis televisiva, pero eso no quita que este arrasando actualmente en el estado español. Emitir en este horario el nada x aquí,es lo mismo que cuando envían a un corderito al matadero.
Espero sinceramente que Nada X Aquí salga a flote, y que remita la lacra televisiva a la cual estamos todos abocados. Creo que se seguirá emitiendo al menos durante tres programas más que es lo que tienen grabado, luego ya veremos...
En fin, que si alguna vez contrastas tus números con los pasados, te daré la razón. Pero creo que hasta el día de hoy, expongo muchos argumentos los cuales posiblemente (que no seguro) me den la razón a mi.

Saludos.

----------


## Juandi

> Otro motivo y creo que este es la raíz del problema, es la prácticamente nula aparición de Piedrahita en el programa.





> Piedrahita arrastra montones de personas que le siguen desde que hacia monólogos, y eso significa audiencia. No creo que sea casualidad que al desparecer Piedrahita, desaparece la audiencia.


Lo siento mucho, pero los números están ahí. La audiencia no sube cuando sale Piedrahita (programas 1 y 6) y baja cuando no sale él y/o aparece Yunke. La cuestión de las audiencias es bastante más compleja. Y, desde luego, no es legítimo comparar una temporada con otra.

Me parece perfecto que te (os) guste Piedrahita: A mí también me encanta. Lo que no me parece correcto es hablar con tanto desdén como se puede leer en este hilo sobre un mago que ha ganado un primer premio nacional y un segundo en un mundial:




> No nos equivoquemos, Yunke puede ser muy bueno en lo suyo, pero comunica menos que un mueble del Ikea


Te cito a ti solamente porque fuiste el primero; pero otros han seguido el mismo camino.

Mi opinión personal (y sólo es una opinión) es que el fichaje de Yunke es muy positivo para el programa puesto que le añade juventud, dinamismo y otro estilo de magia que se echaba en falta en las anteriores temporadas. 

Y para decir esto no he tenido que menospreciar a Luis ni decir que uno es mejor que otro ni nada ni por el estilo.

(Ni que decir tiene que si la plantilla habitual fuese, por ejemplo, Yunke, Mayoral, Pedro III y Arkadio, seguramente sería adecuado incluir un mago del estilo de Piedrahita.)

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## Jocker

> Lo siento mucho, pero los números están ahí. La audiencia no sube cuando sale Piedrahita (programas 1 y 6) y baja cuando no sale él y/o aparece Yunke. La cuestión de las audiencias es bastante más compleja. Y, desde luego, no es legítimo comparar una temporada con otra.


Es evidente que cada uno interpreta los números como mejor le parece, pero hay que recordar que en unas cuantas horas que van de emisión de la tercera temporada Piedrahita habrá protagonizado 10/15 minutos de programa. Por lo tanto, creo que mirar los números de la forma que tu los miras me parece un poco bastante imparcial. 
En esta tercera temporada la gente no espera ver a Piedrahita, ya que salió de su propia boca. Por lo tanto me estás comparando en cuanto a tiempo televisivo las apariciones de Piedrahita con la aparición de Nestor Hato (por ejemplo). No hay mucha diferencia en cuanto a tiempo televisivo del uno al otro. ¿a que nosotros cuando nos sentamos delante del televisor no esperamos ver a Nestor Hato? Pues lo mismo pasa con las apariciones de Piedrahita. La gente sabe que no está Piedrahita, y por lo tanto no le esperan ver.




> Lo que no me parece correcto es hablar con tanto desdén como se puede leer en este hilo sobre un mago que ha ganado un primer premio nacional y un segundo en un mundial


Tampoco recuerdo haber dicho que Yunke era peor mago que Piedrahita, ya que cada uno se dedica a lo suyo y no son comparables, simplemente dije que Piedrahita es bastante mejor comunicador que Yunke. Creo que hasta ahí tampoco hay discusión.
Y si lo dices por la comparación que le hice con un mueble del Ikea, te diré que no hay que ser tan serio, ya que no estamos en un lugar tan serio. Por lo tanto me permití esa pincelada “humorística” (al menos para mi, claro)




> Y para decir esto no he tenido que menospreciar a Luis ni decir que uno es mejor que otro ni nada ni por el estilo.


Yo a Yunke no lo menos valoro como mago, lo menos valoro como comunicador, que a fin de cuentas no hay que olvidar que está en un programa de televisión, y que por muchos premios que haya ganado y por muchos segundos puestos que haya conseguido, no le dan en absoluto capacidad para transmitir en un medio como la televisión, y mucho menos tener facilidad ante las cámaras (fuera de lo que es actuación)

Solemos caer constantemente en el error de valorar a las personas por la cantidad de premios que poseen. Premios no es igual a calidad. En el mundo del arte, en de la música, podrás encontrar varios ejemplos. 
Por que sea mago y bueno en lo suyo, no tiene por que gustar a todo el mundo. A veces me parece que hay una especie de corporativismo cerrado por parte de algunos, que piensan que si eres mago, famoso, premiado y español...ya estás exento de criticas, ya eres intocable.

Insisto, en televisión para tener audiencia debes saber comunicar, llegar, ser próximo al que está al otro lado de la pantalla. No es suficiente con cortar y recomponer a una chica rubia.

Magos en España a habido muchos, magos con programas de televisión pocos, y magos con programas de televisión y con éxito....eeemmm.... uno que le llaman Tamariz, y otro que se llamaba Pepe ¿casualidad? ¿o buenos comunicadores a parte de buenos magos?

Saludos.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Hay dos cosas que llevan al hundimiento a este programa: La extrema falta de soltura y comunicación que tienen los presentadores, que hacen que las charlas intermedias sean tremendamente bochornosas, aburriendo a mucha gente que opta por cambiar de canal, y la magia de Yunke que, como dijo Jocker, no es para el público profano, por lo general. La magia de Yunke aburre a la mayoría por eso de que ya le encontraron explicación hace tiempo. Los escapes no gustan. Se sabe cómo va a terminar, y el modo de presentarlos, ya no atendiendo a lo de Yunke, sino a los de Jandro y Piedrahíta, o Inés, fueron muy patéticos en opinión de profanos muy cercanos. Les aburrió someramente. La forma del programa no es la adecuada, y se va a pique.

Quede claro que esto está enfocado al público regular, no es mi opinión directa, pues amo el programa, aunque sean pésimos comunicadores *si no están en pleno efecto*.

----------


## ignoto

Algunas consideraciones.

Preguntando a profanos me he ido enterando de lo siguiente.
- A Luis Piedrahita lo conocían por...¡Andá! Si no les sonaba a ninguno.  :!: 
- A los profanos Lenart Green no saben quien fué ni aunque les describí su actuación en el programa con pelos y señales. Y me consta que vieron el programa dos de ellos porque estaban conmigo en mi casa. Nada, ni memoria les quedó.

- - - ¡NO SON MAGOS, SON PROFANOS! - - -

Y, nos guste o no, el 99'9999 % de la audiencia del programa.

- A los profanos Réné Lavand les suena porque recuerdan que fué "un manco" que "barajaba con solo una mano". Ese fué el recuerdo mas exacto de 8 profanos que lo recordaban (record absoluto de recuerdos).
- Preguntados por los magos titulares, 4 recordaban a Jorge Blass y 1 a Jandro pero 7 se habían fijado en el escote de Inés (no en Inés ni en su magia sino en su escote).
- Preguntados por lo que mas les había gustado, casi todos coincidieron en las grandes ilusiones y la magia escénica. A la mayoría les aburrían las cartas después de dos o tres juegos.


- - - ¡NO SON MAGOS, SON PROFANOS! - - -

Quizás sea mejor que recordemos que el objetivo de la magia es...generar magia.
Que el público profano es el público al que hay que ilusionar.
Y...que el público que cuenta para las cadenas está formado por profanos.

----------


## nick63nick

Bueno, pues lamentablemente creo que IGNOTO tiene toda la razón y ha hecho una descripción real de la percepción que el público profano tiene sobre el programa. 
Yo haciendo un pequeño sondeo con los compañeros del trabajo, tengo que decir que me han dicho exactamente lo mismo que apunta IGNOTO.

1º. Son muy pocos los que lo ven y el que lo hace, lo ve para luego comentar conmigo lo que ha visto.

2º. Si les haces recordar algún programa y/o mago que ha salido, no conocen a ninguno, así que tienes que darles alguna descripción del tipo: "el mago que era manco", "el que que ponía cartas en la mesa y no tenía nada en las manos", etc, etc.

3º. Los juegos de cartas, les acaban aburriendo (comentarios directos de la gente) y prefieren magia más visual, o sea, de escenario.

4º. De todos los magos que han salido en el programa, sólo han recordado a J.Tamaríz, por su propio nombre y dada su popularidad, obviamente.

5º. De Inés, lamentablemente la recuerdan por que "está buena".

6º. ¿Piedrahita?......¡Ha sí! ese que se parece a uno de los personajes de los dibujos de Scooby Doo...¿pero ese no hacía monólogos?

7º. ¿Jorge Blass?...¿quien es ese?...¡ha vale! un chaval joven que alguna vez ha salido en la tele haciendo magia en los programas infantiles.

8º. ¿nada x aqui?...¡¡juer!! ¿es que hay un programa de magia en la tele?

En fin....sin más comentarios.....

Por tanto, las conclusiones que sacas son, que quizás nosotros lo vemos desde un punto de vista más como aficionados y no como público profano, por lo que no somos capaces de hacer una crítica desde el punto de vista de un profano, pero si así fuese, la realidad es que el programa quizás no esté bien enfocado en ese sentido y deba buscar un nuevo rumbo en su contenido, pues de lo contrario yo soy de los que también piensa que está en "peligro de extinción".

Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

He ido preguntando por el curro y me saben decir quien es Tamariz (el del violín, que majo ese hombre, pero hace tiempo que no sale en la tele, ¿no?) y Blake (ah si, ese de negro)

Nadie sabe quien es Dai Vernon, Lenard Green o cuaquier otro "Dios" nuestro.
Si les pregunto por magos extranjeros, conocen a Copperfield, pero  (importante) no tienen ni idea de quienes son Criss Angel o Cyril.

Ah si, uno me ha comentado que le suena un manco de haberlo visto actuar en su pais y otro a "mago Miguel".

Son 30 personas, 17 de ellas de España, el resto sobretodo Bolivianos y Chilenos, de un par más de paises de america latina y de senegal.

Preguntando a gente de mi universidad que estuviera fuera del mundo mágico, reconocen el escote de Inés y poco más.

Una cosa más. El hecho de cambiar de horario a las 21, ¿no les favorece? Yo no veo el programa justamente por ser Sabado a las 18 (El sábado siempre se sale!) y creo que el horario nocturno es mejor (Bueno, personalmente me va mejor  :twisted: )

Saludetes majos!

EDIT: Ah si, los Catalanes me comentan "Magic Andreu" pero Mag Lari ninguno. :(

----------


## queco

Yo creo que al programa le falta definirse. O es un programa para magos o es un programa de entretenimiento. O quizá es que el enfoque es demasiado para magos, y faltan esas ilusiones que aunque a los magos no les hagan especial ilusión, pues a los profanos les interesan más, es especial grandes ilusiones.

Claro está que si se ve obligado a definirse, lo hará por la especialización que le reporte más audiencia, que será la segunda.


Un programa para magos, actualmente sólo tendría cabida en la 2 en un horario marginal. Algo así como un "la mandrágora" o un "Redes", pero de ilusionismo.
Creo que hacer un programa así, con sesudos debates, no sería nada descabellado, y no desvelaría nada porque, visto lo visto, nadie que no esté realmente interesado, lo vería.

----------


## queco

repe

----------


## Sanojeki

Según una revista, Nada x aquí lo darán este sabado por la noche. Eso si, si lo dán no es el programa que teníen que haber dado este sabado.

----------


## ARENA

Pues a riesgo de que se me heche todo el mundo encima Nada x Aqui esta cada dia mas aburrido, supongo que a los que nos gusta la magia podemos sacar algo de el, juegos,pases, movimientos etc. pero como profano aguanto los primeros 10 minutos.Es normal que lo quiten de la programación.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

"Quizá sea incluso positivo..." relfexioné hoy.

----------


## Blakito

> "Quizá sea incluso positivo..." relfexioné hoy.


Totalmente en desacuerdo. 8) Sin NxA yo no me habría dado cuenta de muchas cosas (no sólo relacionadas con la Magia).

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> Totalmente en desacuerdo. Cool Sin NxA yo no me habría dado cuenta de muchas cosas (no sólo relacionadas con la Magia).


Ni yo... Pero habría quien se dejara de hacer ideas malas de ciertas cosas...

Por cierto, ¿qué cosas no relacionadas con la magia?

----------


## Jocker

Veo que coincidís conmigo, la televisión y mas concretamente Nada X Aquí esta ideado para el publico profano. Por eso reclamo personas mediáticas, y que sean buenos magos. ¿qué no tienen? ¿qué no salen? Pues entonces será mejor que acabe el programa antes de que sea la magia la que salga escaldada de todo esto, por mal que me sepa.




> - A Luis Piedrahita lo conocían por...¡Andá! Si no les sonaba a ninguno.  :!:.





> 6º. ¿Piedrahita?......¡Ha sí! ese que se parece a uno de los personajes de los dibujos de Scooby Doo...¿pero ese no hacía monólogos?


Luis Piedrahita a ganado el I Certamen de El Club de la Comedia. Ha trabajado de guionista, ha trabajado de actor, a hecho apariciones con Buenafuente, a participado en programas de radio. Actualmente hace apariciones esporádicas en el hormiguero de Cuatro y también acaba de dirigir una película. Por si fuera poco, es guionista de cine, y de teatro, y además cuenta con dos libros.
Sinceramente, después de todo esto no conocer hoy en día a Piedrahita...emmm... es un problema, pero un problema de cultura general.




> A los profanos Réné Lavand les suena porque recuerdan que fué "un manco" que "barajaba con solo una mano". Ese fué el recuerdo mas exacto de 8 profanos que lo recordaban (record absoluto de recuerdos).


Esos 8 suelen ser los mismos que solo saben que Beethoven era sordo (eso si lo saben) Eso si, no les preguntes que compuso a lo largo de su vida por que no te sabrán decir ni una sola composición. Como mucho te dirán...si!! esa que sale en el anuncio de BMW.
Por lo tanto, no todo el mundo sabe apreciar el arte, y mucho menos saben apreciar lo que es un buen espectáculo.




> Preguntados por los magos titulares, 4 recordaban a Jorge Blass y 1 a Jandro pero 7 se habían fijado en el escote de Inés (no en Inés ni en su magia sino en su escote).


Esos 7 son los mismos que se fijan en el escote de la chica que presenta las noticias o en el escote de una mujer que presente un programa matinal. Estos posiblemente solo se fijen en eso, en escotes.




> Preguntados por lo que mas les había gustado, casi todos coincidieron en las grandes ilusiones y la magia escénica. A la mayoría les aburrían las cartas después de dos o tres juegos.


En eso estamos de acuerdo, abusar de las cartas es peligroso. Precisamente por eso Piedrahita no tiene ese peligro.


Me resisto a pensar que todo el publico profano que se dispone a ver Nada X aquí, tienen esta mentalidad ante la magia, o ante los magos. 
Por otro lado hay que pensar ¿para que miras la magia, sino te importa, sino te gusta? Es un absurdo. A mi prácticamente no me interesa la política, y por lo tanto no veo tertulias políticas. Eso si, cuando las he visto también me he fijado en los escotes, los trajes, los peinados....
Yo como apasionado a la magia me tragaría cualquier cosa que tuviese que ver con ella (de hecho lo hago) pero como profano es un autentico tostón. En esto coincido con ARENA.
Pienso que Cuatro en general y Nada X Aquí en particular, están pensados para un publico joven y de mediana edad, en concreto Nada X aquí su estilo es juvenil, y simplemente hay que darse un paseo por el foro, para ver que magia gusta a la gente joven. Precisamente no son las grandes ilusiones.
Sin duda es un programa poco definido en el estilo a seguir, y hasta que no encuentren ese estilo a seguir todos nosotros estaremos con el culo prieto pensando en si lo quitan o lo dejan.

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Pues si, luis tiene mucho hecho pero coincido con Ignoto, de mi entorno nadie lo conoce, y si le suena de algo es por que se han sentado conmigo a ver NxA alguna vez, por lo que parece que no es muy conocido entre la gente de a pie.

Respecto al tema de que si Yunke transmite menos que un mueble del ikea, (me a encantao esta comparacion me he reido un buen rato  :Lol:   :Lol: ) la verdad que en el programa puede no transmitir mucho, pero cuando estuvo aquí en Málaga fuimos a verlo al teatro y era otra cosa, a mi no me gustaba Yunke hasta que lo vi en vivo.

Y habiendo dicho que les hablas de Piedrahita y se quedan con cara de poker por que no lo conocen ni decir si les pregunto por Lennart Green, David Williamson o cualquier otro mago extranjero..

Saludos
EnriqueJ

----------


## Jocker

Insisto, todos los que hoy en día no conocen a Luis Piedrahita, tienen un problema de cultura general. Obviamente Luis Piedrahita no es un ser superior, y lógicamente no es el fin de los males para el programa nada x aquí. 
Pero no conocer a Luis Piedrahita en el 2007 significa, no haber cogido un periódico o una revista en una buena temporada, enchufar la radio simplemente que para escuchar esas “magnificas” canciones rollito reggaeton, y por ultimo (esto ya casi imposible) no haber visto la televisión en muuuucho tiempo.
No conocer a Lennart Green o  David Williamson desde el punto de vista profano es normal. Estos son extranjeros, y “solo” hacen magia. Pero a Luis solo le falta crear una cadena de comida rápida.




> la verdad que en el programa puede no transmitir mucho, pero cuando estuvo aquí en Málaga fuimos a verlo al teatro y era otra cosa, a mi no me gustaba Yunke hasta que lo vi en vivo.


A mi me paso justo al contrario que a ti, me gustaba Yunke hasta que presencié un espectáculo suyo. A favor de Yunke, he de decir que mi posición en el teatro no era la mas adecuada para ver el tipo de magia que el practica.


Por cierto, gracias a todos aquellos que me seguís el rollo...

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

> Insisto, todos los que hoy en día no conocen a Luis Piedrahita, tienen un problema de cultura general.


Falso.

Todos los que no saben que El Quijote tuvo dos autores, que los íberos se dividen en contestanos y edetanos (y, según autores, en ilervacones) o que los grupos sanguíneos los determina la presencia de anticuerpos tienen un problema de cultura general.

Los que no conocen a Luis Piedrahita es porque no ven la televisión o no ven la cadena (o cadenas) en las que sale.

En Xirivella vino a presentar un monólogo y solamente dos personas llevaron su libro para ser autografiado. Vale que es un pueblecito de 30.000 habitantes pero 2 de 30.000 no me parece un "best seller".

----------


## Jocker

Bien, aquí ya entraríamos en otro debate que sería: ¿hasta dónde llega la cultura general? o ¿hasta dónde llega la cultura mas pura y mas dura? Personalmente creo que los ejemplos que pones, podrían salirse de lo que se considera cultura general. En mi opinión cultura general está mas enfocada a cosas como: capitales de países, actores/escritores, que pico es el mas alto de España o de Europa, el río mas caudaloso, o quien fue Cristobal Colon, por poner algunos ejemplos simples.
Saber que los íberos podrían tener otra división llamada ilervacones, es fantástico. Pero quizás sobrepase la frontera de lo que sería “cultura general”


Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

Tengo que reconocer que puse unos ejemplos muy poco afortunados.

Quise extremar un poco los temas para que fuese mas claro lo que intentaba decir...y me pasé tres pueblos del mapa.   :Oops:  


Pero vamos, que lo que quiero decir es que no es precisamente un personaje mediático ni un escritor conocidísimo.

Tal vez por desgracia, pero el caso es que es así.

Curiosamente, uno de los grandes atractivos para los profanos de ese programa fueron las grandes ilusiones...grandes.

La fuga del cajón bajo el agua, la fuga de la camisa de fuerza (ya ves tú qué cosa, pero mira...), la predicción esa a base de disparos...

Todas las recuerdan. De hecho, practicamente todos los que recordaron el escote de Inés fué debido a esa demostración.
Frase literal de mi cuñado: "El juego que mas me gustó fué el de la tia esa del canalillo escapando de la camisa de fuerza en la grua." 

El caso es que, nos guste o no, ese tipo de cosas es lo que les gusta.

Produces un conejo por el método mas vulgar (a base de caja y globo, por ejemplo) y alucinan en colores.

Haces una suit aparition de **jones y ni se inmutan. O no se enteran directamente. En cambio, se quedan a cuadros con un triunfo con una presentación mínima.
Aunque esto puede deberse a que no soy cartomago y estas cosas se me dan fatal.   :Oops:

----------


## ARENA

Y no conocer a un mago,comico, guionista , escritor etc. es no tener cultura general ? osea que si no conoces a todos los periodistas de prensa rosa tambien eres un inculto ?  
Antes de nada x aqui Luis solo aparecia como monologuista igual que cientos de personas y no es que destacara por ser el mejor , si no te gusta este tipo de humor y no ves esos programas de televisión porque habrias de conocerlo ,lo mismo con sus libros  ?
Es guionista , a cuantos guionistas conoces, 1? 2? Inculto
Y como mago aparece en un programa los sabados que es cuando la mayoria de las personas sale por ahi , asi que es muy facil no haber visto el programa en tu vida sin contar a la gente que no le gusta ver la Tv.
Y ya no te digo conocer a Rene Lavand o Lenard Green . Yo practico algo de magia y hay nombres de magos que no he oido en mi vida y eso no es ser inculto.Porque por regla de 3 si no sabes quien es Jack Nichlaus,Valentina Tereshkova,nadia comaneci,Jose Luis Cuevas etc eres un inculto.

----------


## Jocker

No, ARENA. No recuerdo haber llamado inculto a nadie. Simplemente dije que es una falta de cultura general, no falta de cultura (hay una gran diferencia). Eso lo has dicho tu.
Puedes no conocer a Piedrahita, que es normal, no pasa nada, no se acaba el mundo, no te pegarán por la calle, y te seguirán vendiendo leche en el supermercado......pero puedes conocer la historia de Grecia y de Roma de la A a la Z. Una cosa no está discutida con la otra, por eso yo *jamás* llamo inculto a nadie, simplemente porque una persona no sepa cosas que yo pueda saber.

Por otro lado, no conocer a todos los periodistas de la prensa rosa como tu dices; no es ser un inculto, como tu dices. Al revés, es muy saludable para tu salud mental.
Pero eso tampoco quita, que no estamos exentos de la bilis televisiva de hoy en día, por lo tanto ¿quién no conoce a Maria Patiño? ¿quién no conoce un programa llamado “el tomate”? 
Quien esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra.

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

Vale, tengo que reconocer que sé de la existencia del programa "El tomate".
Hace poco vi en internet unas fotografías de la presentadora yyyyy...

Bromas aparte, últimamente me encuentro con que el conocimiento general de los protagonistas de la televisión está desapareciendo...con pocas excepciones.
Todo el mundo (o gran parte de la gente, al menos) conoce a House pero te preguntan ¿Tu ves tal cadena? ¿Cuando? Los jueves por la noche. Ah, no. Los jueves veo tal otra porque hacen "Las hermanas cacamazov" que es una serie que... ¡Ay! Deja, deja. Con lo bonito que es lo que hacen en tal otra.

Al final, resulta que la oferta televisiva supera la capacidad de obtener fama por parte de los personajillos televisivos que hoy son (o se creen) estrellas y mañana nadie los recuerda.

Hace treinta años, nos conocíamos los nombre de todos los cómicos que salían por "la tele". Mas que nada porque solamente salían los sábados por la noche y te lo repetían el domingo por la mañana en una de las dos cadenas. En la otra solamente daban fútbol, noticias y documentales.

Ahora tienes 34 cadenas gratuitas (en la provincia de Valencia) por TDT. Eso si no tienes televisión por cable (uno de cada seis hogares, creo) que tienen bastantes mas.

----------


## FRAN QUER

Hola, hoy he hecho la encuesta con alguien que he pillado en mi curro que ve nadaxaqui y la conclusion  ha sido:
jandro desconocido,lo describen pero nada mas
jorge blass desconocido, lo describen y nada mas
luis piedrahita, sabien el nombre,pero creo que era por que a quien le he preguntado me ha dicho que se parece a su NOVIA, en el pelo y en las gafas.
Ines desconocida,si esa que esta muy buena y tiene muy buenas tetas.
Mejor juego el cardiografic.Los juegos de cartas no gustan,pero creo que es por que en la television pierden mucho los de cartas y ganan los de escenario.Luego le he hecho un juego con mnemonica y casi se muere y eso me ha confirmado esto un poco.Un saludo y es la opinion de un profano total no la mia,la mia me la guardo

----------


## Rafa505

Bueno..., pues al final resulta que no desaparece, sigue este sábado.  :Smile1:

----------


## mageek

Este sábado no estaba en casa y no pude comprobarlo.

¿Al final volvieron a poner nada x aqui o no?

----------


## pablito_

Si, si lo pusieron, para mi lo mas interesante a destacar (todo me gustó, pero esto que voy a decir mas) fue las rutinas de billete firmado dentro del limón de J.Blas, que además hizo el billete que se va doblando o plegando solo, que ya lo habia visto pero me gustó mucho, y el juego de yunke con la ayuda de Inés en la que unos visitantes (las victimas de la camara oculta)que iban a un museo de pintura eran sorprendidos por que  de un dibujo de un cuadro en el que habia un personaje tétrico salía literalmente de él para meterse en otro, todo ello bajo un manto  de misterio y miedo por que el personaje que salia del cuadro (yunke) era una especie de conde drácula o algo asi... Bueno tambien estuvieron con una maga americana que hacia una rutina solo con un pañuelo que tAMBIEN me gusto mucho... y eso es todo!!  Ciao!!

----------


## ganu

> ...Bueno tambien estuvieron con una maga americana que hacia una rutina solo con un pañuelo que tAMBIEN me gusto mucho... y eso es todo!!  Ciao!!


Hombre pablito, la maga americana a la que tu haces referencia era nada más y nada menos que Tina Lenert y es venezolana (aparece en los dvds de René Lavand "Close-Up Artistry" (vol. 1 y 2) como traductora simultanea del propio Lavand)

----------


## halvar

Tengo una duda sobre el nombre del mago al que entrevistaron en Las Vegas que hace una aparicion de un pez en la boca. Si alguno sabe el nombre se lo agardeceria porque me ha gustado.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## pablito_

Ganu habré visto ese video de close-up mil veces, y por supuesto a la traductora, y en ningun momento, para nada me di cuenta de que era esa mujer, me dejas bastante sorprendido... (eso solo demuestra que me quedan taaaaantisimas coasas que aprender...) Bueno gracias!

----------


## ganu

> Tengo una duda sobre el nombre del mago al que entrevistaron en Las Vegas que hace una aparicion de un pez en la boca. Si alguno sabe el nombre se lo agardeceria porque me ha gustado.
> Un saludo y gracias.


Era Mac King. Más información:

http://www.mackingshow.com/

----------


## ganu

> Ganu habré visto ese video de close-up mil veces, y por supuesto a la traductora, y en ningun momento, para nada me di cuenta de que era esa mujer, me dejas bastante sorprendido... (eso solo demuestra que me quedan taaaaantisimas coasas que aprender...) Bueno gracias!


Como anécdota, decir que Tina Lenert está casada con otro gran mago, Mike Caveney, ambos actuaron en el programa  7 de la primera temporada de NxA

----------


## mirodlo

Ahora mismo el programa me aburre hasta a mi. Pienso que el problema es que ha cambiado todo ... la producción en general. Los guiones, los decorados, la manera de grabar las imágenes, él montaje... todo es peor en el programa, no creo que sea un problema principal de los magos.

Echo de menos más interacción con la calle en los juegos de calle. Antes hacian trucos en que algo caia a la alcantarilla, o las cartas caian a una fuente. Ahora el juego se hace en la calle pero lo podian hacer en cualquier otro sitio. PARA MI SIEMPRE SERÁ MEMORABLE EL JUEGO DE LA APISONADORA Y EL CHICLE DE PIEDRAHITA

----------


## McPincho

En mi opinión creo que el problema está en el cambio de mentalidad: antes era un programa, ahora es un montaje de postproducción. es decir, antes era un programa continuado, con unos presentadores que servian de hilo conductor y tenía una homogeniedad en todas sus partes. Ahora no, se graban juegos individuales, se graban las presentaciones y se monta... ahora ponemos un juegos de escenario ¿cual tenemos?, ahora algo en la calle ¿que hay?, ahora pinchamos a Tamariz... Se nota mucho que no hay una estructura inicial, y si la hay es muy mala. Creo que el problema este no es del programa en sí, sino que la inestabilidad horaria y de duración a provocado tener que montar los programas mirando más las exigencias del canal (horario y duración...) que de los contenidos con un hilo previo a la postproducción.

----------


## Inherent

> En mi opinión creo que el problema está en el cambio de mentalidad: antes era un programa, ahora es un montaje de postproducción. es decir, antes era un programa continuado, con unos presentadores


Pero McPincho, si repasamos los mensajes anteriores, veremos que más de uno se queja precisamente de falta de dinamismo entre número y número, de la falta de eficacia de los presentadores... supongo que alguna cabeza pensante de Cuatro habrá pensado lo mismo, y habrá decidido dar tijeretazo a las charlas intermedias, que es precisamente lo que han recortado. En todo caso yo estoy contigo, prefiero el antiguo formato largo del programa. Afortunadamente, han respetado la nueva sección de Tamariz, que me temía que iban a eliminar (dado que tal vez al gran público no le llama tanto la atención esos videos antiguos, al contrario que a nosotros que nos parecen estupendos).

----------

